# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Ψυχολόγος ψυχοθεραπευτής

## Foxie

Καλησπέρα ! Αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα αϋπνίας και κρίσεων άγχους και πανικού σε ο,τι παραμικρό πράγμα καθήκον που θα κληθώ να αντιμέτωπίσω .ειμαι μόλις 23 ετών . Κρατάει χρόνια αυτή Κολωνια. Συγνώμη για το άσχετο ποστ . Ζητάω μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιο μέλος εμπειρικά κάποιον πολυ καλό ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας.έχω έντονα πρόβλημα αϋπνίας και άγχους σε περιόδους εξετάσεων και επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων .

----------


## alameda

αυτο που χρειαζεσαι νομιζω ειναι ψυχαναλυτης - 
αλλα δε μπορω να σου προτεινω καποιον

----------

